# Doing abs every 15 days and look.



## sicko (Nov 26, 2005)

Hello people!

I have just started this October my Bsc Sport and Exercise Science in UK,thats why I was away for so long eheh. Anyway, i Have joined the gym from the first day I came. Some of my diet has changed though since I am far away from home. I am sleeping a bit less and going around the campus all the time. My carb source now is linseed bread organic , I eat it with different protein every 2-3 hours and in total I eat more carbs than I used to eat before coming to the uni. The strangest thing...... I used to do my abs every 2 days.I always had nice abs. Sometimes smaller,sometimes bigger. From September 2005 I just stopped doing them and only trained them once every 15 days after a cardio session or rowing. My abs became for a strange strange reason bigger and more defined. And I am glad because in the past I used to be scared of the carbs but now I eat them every 2-3 hours and seems to help a lot.I do not take any fat burners , just a black coffee before training.


----------



## Myztek (Nov 26, 2005)

What exercises do you do for them?


----------



## joshp (Nov 26, 2005)

sicko said:
			
		

> Hello people!
> 
> I have just started this October my Bsc Sport and Exercise Science in UK,thats why I was away for so long eheh. Anyway, i Have joined the gym from the first day I came. Some of my diet has changed though since I am far away from home. I am sleeping a bit less and going around the campus all the time. My carb source now is linseed bread organic , I eat it with different protein every 2-3 hours and in total I eat more carbs than I used to eat before coming to the uni. The strangest thing...... I used to do my abs every 2 days.I always had nice abs. Sometimes smaller,sometimes bigger. From September 2005 I just stopped doing them and only trained them once every 15 days after a cardio session or rowing. My abs became for a strange strange reason bigger and more defined. And I am glad because in the past I used to be scared of the carbs but now I eat them every 2-3 hours and seems to help a lot.I do not take any fat burners , just a black coffee before training.




I currently train my abs once a week for around 45 minutes with little rest in between sets.  Mine are hiding under a layer of body fat but I'm still bulking up.  I want to get to at least 220 before I try cutting up but more like 230 before I start cutting.  Your body fat looks like it is pretty low.  How long do you train them and is it mainly heavy weight resistance low rep sets?  Has your routine changed at all since the the every 2 day training routine?


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 26, 2005)

Lookin' lean.  You probably got your body fat down really low with more attention being paid to your diet.  That's how you develop a nice looking set of abs.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Nov 26, 2005)

Definately in the single digits...Real nice man, keep up the good work.

And Joshp, why 45min on JUST abs???
That's way way too much.


----------



## sicko (Nov 26, 2005)

Well , 

My training now finishes at 50 mins max instead of 1.30. But I try to rest between 40 secs only and not 1.30-2 mins like I used to. This makes me feel like i am really working out at the end. I keep my reps up to 8-10 since  I do not care of really bulking. I do not care about the weights, i Just want to do the exercise as correctly as possible.I actually eat pretty well but constantly  . I go to my lectures with a bunch of sandwiches in my bag  I prefer finishing my degree , learn the science and be able to help someone bulk hehe. Well , it actually depends on the goals of the invididual. 

p.s no special exercises dude.


----------



## joshp (Nov 26, 2005)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> Definately in the single digits...Real nice man, keep up the good work.
> 
> And Joshp, why 45min on JUST abs???
> That's way way too much.




Well I only hit them once a week, I want to feel a little soreness the next day and if I do less than this, I'm not going to feel anything.  It takes about 45 minutes for me to do lower, upper, middle and obliques.  I limit my reps in each set to between 10 and 15.  Some exercises I do with weight resistance others I do with body weight resistance.  By the end I have a nice pump going.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 26, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Lookin' lean.  You probably got your body fat down really low with more attention being paid to your diet.  That's how you develop a nice looking set of abs.



Yup, abs are made in the kitchen.

Lookin lean, but skinny.  Time to bulk!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Nov 26, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Lookin lean, but skinny.  Time to bulk!



Why add the skinny part??
He's not skinny at all, he's way ahead of the average weightlifter/"bodybuilder"

His front looks more muscular than yours...No offense, not trying to start shit, but c'mon.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 27, 2005)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> Why add the skinny part??
> He's not skinny at all, he's way ahead of the average weightlifter/"bodybuilder"
> 
> His front looks more muscular than yours...No offense, not trying to start shit, but c'mon.



He's WAY leaner than I am.  Hence the more muscular look.  Truth is you wouldnt be able to tell, unless we were standing next to each other, or compared stats.  I wasnt fucking ripping on him, he just looks skinny to me   So, lets find out.. sicko, what are your stats?


----------



## sicko (Nov 27, 2005)

i will be taking measurements tomorrow in the class and let you know dude  

anw i do not look that skinny ehhe really


----------



## grant (Nov 27, 2005)

I'd agree that he/you look good, nice definition--but _maybe _some muscle could be added around the shoulders/arms/upperchest??


----------



## PreMier (Nov 27, 2005)

sicko said:
			
		

> i will be taking measurements tomorrow in the class and let you know dude
> 
> anw i do not look that skinny ehhe really



How tall are you/weight?


----------



## sicko (Nov 27, 2005)

1.75 , 75 kg 
anyway man this is out of discussion whenever i m lean or big or small nano whatever..i do not care

My point was that, the obsession of doing abs every single day for long duration might be useless and even make things worst. You can use that time for actually relaxing or doing aesthetic exercises.

I graduated from my school at 19 years old and had to do fucking compulsory army until my 21. Then , joined the UnI. As a future sport scientist is my pleasure tpo experiment things,training routines and diet. Each person is different. Personally , I do not like being huge. I can build more muscle if I want to, but this yeah , it takes time and a different approach of commitment. I want to be fit enough and reflex. 

I admire people who look extremely lean because they are commited and blessed with nice genetics. I also admire people who look huge(in a good way) because of commitment too and genetics.I even admire you that have that fucking huge trapezius. There is NO , ''you have to become more lean, or YOU HAVE to build more Biceps, or ARMS.''

My sceptical has changed. Things I did not know and never cared about. Nowadays I prefer , testing my self every 2 months and see my actual Lactate Threshold and Vo2MAX improving in both aerobic and anaerobic areas which is difficult. If you actually succeed into that , that is great.

peace m8


----------



## PreMier (Nov 27, 2005)

sicko said:
			
		

> 1.75 , 75 kg



Cat, 5'7" and 165lbs.

Im 5'8" and 205lbs.  Take it for what its worth.

Im not trying to discredit anyone.. I mean you look damn good.  Like I said before though, I think you should add some more weight.


----------



## sicko (Nov 27, 2005)

you replied while I was editing..see above


----------



## P-funk (Nov 27, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Cat, 5'7" and 165lbs.
> 
> Im 5'8" and 205lbs.  Take it for what its worth.
> 
> Im not trying to discredit anyone.. I mean you look damn good.  Like I said before though, I think you should add some more weight.




shut up gay.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 27, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> shut up gay.



Just because your skinny too.  Why dont you go do your yoga class... 





I'll be in the gym.


----------



## silencer (Nov 27, 2005)

I know Abs are built in the kitchen,  but I am still curious to know what routine you do on your abs every second week? Also which Uni are you studying at?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 27, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Just because your skinny too.  Why dont you go do your yoga class...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




yea, I know I am skinny.  It sucks.....

Hey Jake, I need some help picking up a chest of drawers in my apartment.  Can you help me?  Oh wait....you aren't strong enough.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 27, 2005)

The important thing is I look like I can pick it up hahaha


----------



## P-funk (Nov 27, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> The important thing is I look like I can pick it up hahaha




hahaha.....but what happens when you try?


----------



## Steele20 (Nov 27, 2005)

take it outside


----------



## P-funk (Nov 27, 2005)

Steele20 said:
			
		

> take it outside




thanks, maybe we will.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Nov 27, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Cat, 5'7" and 165lbs.
> 
> Im 5'8" and 205lbs.  Take it for what its worth.
> 
> Im not trying to discredit anyone.. I mean you look damn good.  Like I said before though, I think you should add some more weight.



If you were at his BF% though, and his height, being 1 in. difference.
You would not weight much more than he does.
That said, you both look better than me, 6'1" @ 180.


----------



## sicko (Nov 27, 2005)

silencer said:
			
		

> I know Abs are built in the kitchen, but I am still curious to know what routine you do on your abs every second week? Also which Uni are you studying at?


a 5 min non-stop what ever exercise. crunches, raising legs etc...doesnt matter...just switch between without stopping, ... i dont add weights,i may switch angle to more difficult position..

im in UK , university of essex, probably transferring to Loughborough 2nd year


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 27, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Just because your skinny too. Why dont you go do your yoga class...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Nov 27, 2005)

joshp said:
			
		

> I currently train my abs once a week for around 45 minutes with little rest in between sets.


why would you do this?


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Nov 27, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Yup, abs are made in the kitchen.


stop stealing my lines jake   ...


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 27, 2005)

If you were to wiegh 185 pounds at your present bodyfat you would look way better.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 28, 2005)

Direct ab work is unnecessary, imo.


----------



## Imwithstupid926 (Nov 28, 2005)

Good lean body, good job.


----------



## huesoloco (Nov 28, 2005)

whats wrong w/yoga?


----------



## PreMier (Nov 28, 2005)

The13ig13adWolf said:
			
		

> stop stealing my lines jake   ...



Its what I must revert to now that I failed at stealing your heart


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Nov 28, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Its what I must revert to now that I failed at stealing your heart


drama queen


----------



## PreMier (Nov 28, 2005)

huesoloco said:
			
		

> whats wrong w/yoga?



Nothing.. if your skinny like P.. 


But in all seriousness, I feel yoga is a great tool.  Its called a joke dude.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 28, 2005)

The13ig13adWolf said:
			
		

> drama queen



Your not the one that had your heart crushed by being ignored


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Nov 28, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Your not the one that had your heart crushed by being ignored


----------



## PreMier (Nov 28, 2005)




----------



## CowPimp (Nov 28, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Its what I must revert to now that I failed at stealing your heart



Yeah, you and every other guy on the planet that hasn't been with her.  Heh.


----------



## joshp (Nov 29, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Cat, 5'7" and 165lbs.
> 
> Im 5'8" and 205lbs.  Take it for what its worth.
> 
> Im not trying to discredit anyone.. I mean you look damn good.  Like I said before though, I think you should add some more weight.




You almost weigh as much as I do and I'm 6'2".  For me personally it is easier to be light and cut.  I've had to eat quite a bit to get to 207.  But I think it is soon going to be easier for me to bulk than cut as I think my metabolism might be dropping off.


----------



## joshp (Nov 29, 2005)

The13ig13adWolf said:
			
		

> why would you do this?



Because I don't have time to get in the gym more than 2X a week right now so I hit abs for 45 min.  I've had people comment saying I'm going to pay the next day but when all is said and done they are slightly sore the next day.  If I do a shorter abs routine I won't feel anything the next day.  I take little rest because I'll lose the pump that I get when hitting abs if I have extended rest peiods and it doesn't seem to drain them as much.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 29, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

>



Perhaps not being so much of a queerbait will improve your chanes.


----------



## joshp (Nov 29, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Nothing.. if your skinny like P..
> 
> 
> But in all seriousness, I feel yoga is a great tool.  Its called a joke dude.



As flaming as it may sound I may end up in a yoga class to increase flexibility and hopefully prevent injuries in weight training.  I've had a few people recomend it after my shoulder injury.  

It just feels strange being a guy in a yoga class.  I'll probably look like an idiot but if it helps heal and prevent injuries it's worth it.  It's probably how most women feel when they enter the free weight section in the gym.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 29, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Perhaps not being so much of a queerbait will improve your chanes.



Too late, I give up.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 29, 2005)

joshp said:
			
		

> As flaming as it may sound I may end up in a yoga class to increase flexibility and hopefully prevent injuries in weight training.  I've had a few people recomend it after my shoulder injury.
> 
> It just feels strange being a guy in a yoga class.  I'll probably look like an idiot but if it helps heal and prevent injuries it's worth it.  It's probably how most women feel when they enter the free weight section in the gym.



There's nothing wrong with yoga.  Flexibility is one area of physical fitness that many people neglect.  It decreases the chance of injury, helps correct muscular imbalance, allows for a more full range of motion in many exercises, and helps maintain range of motion into old age.  Some bodybuilders have implicated it as beneficial for gaining mass because you stretch out the muscle fascia, but I feel this is pseudo-science at best.


----------



## Pizzer (Nov 29, 2005)

I need to start doing my abs only once every 15 days.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Nov 29, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Direct ab work is unnecessary, imo.



Here, here.  The abdominals are pretty much always under tension.  I get sore abs when I run sprints. I did negative only pullups followed by straight arm pulldowns and I had DOMS in my abdominals for nearly 4 days 2 weeks ago.

Not suggesting that DOMS an indicator of growth (though I'm beginning to wonder..) but if I try and do direct ab work, not a great deal happens.  If I do it in high volumes, my waist shrinks (hmm...and since we know that spot reduction is impossible), likely do to some overuse atrophy.  I used to do direct ab work in the form of weighted situps, with 150 or so pounds resting on my chest once a week.  It worked well.  I haven't done those in months, and my core is satisfactorily strong regardless.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 29, 2005)

The exercises that hit my abs the most are the 2 you mentioned and heavy tri extensions.


----------



## joshp (Nov 29, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Direct ab work is unnecessary, imo.




You obviously have a low body fat and good genetics to make a statement like that.  

Yes abs are used while working other muscle groups, but I guess you could say that you never have to work tris or bis because they're hit when you do back and chest and shoulders are used in almost everything so there is no need to do shoulder exercises as well.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 29, 2005)

joshp said:
			
		

> You obviously have a low body fat and good genetics to make a statement like that.
> 
> Yes abs are used while working other muscle groups, but I guess you could say that you never have to work tris or bis because they're hit when you do back and chest and shoulders are used in almost everything so there is no need to do shoulder exercises as well.




you don't have to work tri's or bis because they are hit with everything else.

Also, doing crunches and squating are two different motor patterns that you are asking the abdominal muscles to fire and contract under.  They are not the same.  So, doing crunches wont neccessarily make your control of a heavy squat better.

I do some abs but usually just higher reps.  I don't do much at all though.  If I train anything it it is my lower back.  I would rather take time to do things like hypers, rev. hypers, glute ham raises or good mornings then to do sit ups.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 29, 2005)

joshp said:
			
		

> Yes abs are used while working other muscle groups, but I guess you could say that you never have to work tris or bis because they're hit when you do back and chest and shoulders are used in almost everything so there is no need to do shoulder exercises as well.



I agree with all of this, direct arm and tri work are also not required with a properly designed program.


----------



## joshp (Nov 29, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I agree with all of this, direct arm and tri work are also not required with a properly designed program.




Maybe if I was 100% this would work out for me.  But I can only partially hit back, can't hit chest, so I do bis and tris separately.  

But what I noticed is when I worked back first and bi's after, my back got stronger but my bi's got weaker.  I measured this by returning later to my older routine of doing bi's and tri's together and found my bi's were weaker than they previously were (couldn't lift as much weight).  I also noticed that when I did bi's after back I'd get no real pump in my bi's throughout this whole workout.


----------



## silencer (Nov 29, 2005)

sicko said:
			
		

> a 5 min non-stop what ever exercise. crunches, raising legs etc...doesnt matter...just switch between without stopping, ... i dont add weights,i may switch angle to more difficult position..
> 
> im in UK , university of essex, probably transferring to Loughborough 2nd year



Well if you get into Loughborough for sports science, well done. I got an offer there, but it was for international economics...I knew someone who ended up going there, he said if you like sport you love loughborough


----------



## joshp (Nov 29, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> you don't have to work tri's or bis because they are hit with everything else.
> 
> Also, doing crunches and squating are two different motor patterns that you are asking the abdominal muscles to fire and contract under.  They are not the same.  So, doing crunches wont neccessarily make your control of a heavy squat better.
> 
> I do some abs but usually just higher reps.  I don't do much at all though.  If I train anything it it is my lower back.  I would rather take time to do things like hypers, rev. hypers, glute ham raises or good mornings then to do sit ups.




Low back is very very important.  I had a very severe low back injury a while back and it was because I basically didn't work my low back and didn't work abs after I had my appendix removed.  When I started training again I hit upper back and chest hard.  I ended up injury low back doing incline and decline pushups because I didn't have the strength to hold my low back in proper form on the last rep.  Now I do low back exercises that look stupid but they keep my low back solid.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 29, 2005)

joshp said:
			
		

> Maybe if I was 100% this would work out for me.  But I can only partially hit back, can't hit chest, so I do bis and tris separately.



What is preventing you from hitting back 100%?  Do you have a barbell?  Do you have somewhere you can do chinups/pullups?  Okay, you can do back 100%.




> But what I noticed is when I worked back first and bi's after, my back got stronger but my bi's got weaker.  I measured this by returning later to my older routine of doing bi's and tri's together and found my bi's were weaker than they previously were (couldn't lift as much weight).  I also noticed that when I did bi's after back I'd get no real pump in my bi's throughout this whole workout.



There are a lot of other factors that culd have lead to your biceps getting weaker.  For example, overtraining them, working them less frequently (You hit them twice per week with your preferred split and once per week coupling them with back), eating a less than satisfactory diet, etc.  

A pump means dick in terms of gaining mass or strength.


----------



## silencer (Nov 29, 2005)

joshp said:
			
		

> Low back is very very important.  I had a very severe low back injury a while back and it was because I basically didn't work my low back and didn't work abs after I had my appendix removed.  When I started training again I hit upper back and chest hard.  I ended up injury low back doing incline and decline pushups because I didn't have the strength to hold my low back in proper form on the last rep.  Now I do low *back exercises that look stupid* but they keep my low back solid.




are you talking about Superman's by any chance ?


----------



## joshp (Nov 29, 2005)

silencer said:
			
		

> are you talking about Superman's by any chance ?



Yes among other things.  Some other dumb looking ones are hip internal external rotation, foot squeeze and bridging.


----------



## GFR (Nov 29, 2005)

Looking ripped sicko.


----------



## jerryjb5959 (Nov 30, 2005)

Best ab workout 1000 crunches every morning


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 1, 2005)

jerryjb5959 said:
			
		

> Best ab workout 1000 crunches every morning



Best for what goals?  Increasing the localized muscular endurance of your rectus abdominus perhaps...


----------



## joshp (Dec 1, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> What is preventing you from hitting back 100%?  Do you have a barbell?  Do you have somewhere you can do chinups/pullups?  Okay, you can do back 100%.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I can't do pullups.  It causes pain in my right shoulder.  I do back exercises but by 100% I mean I can't hit it hard due to it requiring shoulder usage I have to limit exercise right now. 

Every muscle I've ever exhausted gets a pump unless I don't work it hard.  I'm pretty sure that if I stop all exercise or don't allow myself to reach  a pump while working out I would lose mass and strength.  Although I'll never know because I'm too afraid to try this kind of routine.


----------

